# TFlops ?



## DeMuX (16. August 2002)

Hi,

kann mir jmd erklären was bei einem Supercomputer TFlops bedeutet?
Wie schnell ist das umgerechnet in GHz oder so?


----------



## goela (16. August 2002)

TFlops bedeutet:
Einheit für die Fließkomma-Rechenleistung von Computern. Die Angabe von einem TFlops entspricht einer Billion Gleitkommaoperationen pro Sekunde.


----------



## DeMuX (16. August 2002)

Vielen Dank,

aber was sind gleitkommaoperationen?


----------



## goela (19. August 2002)

Fliesskommaoperationen:
3.456 + 670.44566 * 1.4656 = ?????

Ganzzahlige Operationen:
10 + 38954 * 498956 = ????

Für Fliesskommaoperationen sprich mit "realen" Zahlen braucht der Computer bzw. der Prozessor mehr Zeit zum Rechnen!


----------



## DeMuX (19. August 2002)

danke, aber umrechnen in mhz oder so ist wahrscheinlich nicht möglich oder?


----------



## goela (19. August 2002)

Du könntest höchstens schauen, wieviel MFLOPS Dein Prozessor bei welcher Taktfrequenz macht! Dann könntest umrechnen wie hoch Dein Prozessor rein theoretisch getaktet sein müsste um die gleiche TFLOPS zu bringen!


----------



## DeMuX (19. August 2002)

wenn du mir jetzt noch sagst, wie ich nachschauen kann, wieviele mtflops mein prozessor hat bin ich glücklich :=)


----------



## goela (19. August 2002)

Gute Frage! Habe mal gesucht, aber nur diese Tabelle gefunden!

Bezeichnung:  Hersteller:  Taktfrequenz: Spitzenrechenleistung:
Alpha EV6     Compaq       500 MHz        1000 MFlops
Pentium III   Intel        500 MHz         500 MFlops
Pentium III   Intel        800 MHz         800 MFlops
PPC           Hitachi      375 MHz        1500 MFlops

Wenn man die Tabelle anschaut, dann könnte man annehmen, dass 100MHz = 100 MFlops beim Intel Prozessor sind!!! Ob dies wirklich so ist weiss ich leider nicht!


----------



## DeMuX (20. August 2002)

ok, das reicht mir. damit kann ich mir jetzt ungefähr was vorstellen.
danke nochmals


----------

